# My poor mans set up



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

I was quite smug with my set up before i just checked out some other setups...

although im a full time student and it was the most reckless thing i could do spending £500 on a set up to drink 3 coffees a day.. So my commitment is there.

Please note; the ring pull on my hopper lid means it wont fit under the cupboard.. Annoys the hell out of me


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How you finding the sage?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks good Burnzy - they compliment each other aesthetically!

Don't bother looking at other people's set ups - if you are getting ace coffee then that's all that matters.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> although im a full time student and it was the most reckless thing i could do spending £500 on a set up to drink 3 coffees a day..


It was a good investment....think how much three takeaway coffees a day would cost


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> How you finding the sage?


Im actually loving it, i have nothing to compare it to other than my bodum bistro though so im sure guys with commercial bad boys would tear it to shreds but for me pulling 3 shots a day its perfect........... for now

Its giving me nice consistent grind, hardly any clumping and lots of room for adjustment, im currently 8 settings from finest.. Once i finish my degree I'm going to treat myself to a proper set up. But for now im a happy chappy, and i love this forum, its helped me no end.


----------



## ryancarey (Jul 15, 2014)

I know the feeling of being a student! Trying to bring myself to buy a set up like this! How are you finding it? The Gaggia classic especially, as that is the machine I am looking at.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

For a student - That set up is epic!!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

ryancarey said:


> I know the feeling of being a student! Trying to bring myself to buy a set up like this! How are you finding it? The Gaggia classic especially, as that is the machine I am looking at.


I dont regret buying it in the slightest.. My advice is go for it, i did buy my classic brand new off amazon for £230

But if you are on a budget check the classifieds on here, classics seem to come up a lot, with great extras and often at half the price and being forum members they will be well looked after

I love the grinder, but for the same money many will tell you to look for something second hand, or chip in another £70 and get a eureka mignon.


----------

